# كيفية أستخلاص الفضة من الأشعة ومحاليل الأشعة



## م/المهدى بكر (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.........
أخى الفاضل......​موضوع أستخلاص الفضة من افلام الأشعة أو سوائل الأشعة هو موضوع مربح
لكن مش بينفع مع أى شخص لانه موضوع كبير جدااااااااااااا
انا الحمد لله بفضل منه سبحانه وتعالى كنت بستخلص معدن الفضة من أى شىء من أفلام أشعة
سوائل التحميض الأشياء المطلية فضة وكنت بستخلص الدهب من الاشياء المطلية بالدهب برده
بالنسبة لموضوع حضرتك هابدأ معاك نقطة نقطة ..............
عسى الله ان يتقبل منا هذا العمل وان ينفعنا بهذا الكلام فى الدنيا والأخرة.........
...............................................................................................................
أهم نقطة فى موضوع أستخلاص الفضة ان حضرتك تعرف 
أزاى تحصل على مصدر للفضة وهو أفلام الأشعة ومحاليل الأشعة أو الأشياء المطلية فضة
يعنى بالنسبة لأفلام الأشعة ومحاليل الأشعة هيكون مصدرهم المستشفيات الحكومية والخاصة
ومعامل الأشعة المنتشرة فى بلدك .....
بالنسبة لأفلام الأشعة دية بتجمع فى المستشفيات و بيتعمل عليها مناقصات على وجود 4 طن او أقل 
أو اكثر وبالمثل على المحاليل ايضا او بيبقى فى متعهد معاهم هو اللى بيشيل الحاجات دية
فلازم حضرتك تكون على علم بالمناقصات دية لان الشغلانة دية كويس جداااااااااا فى الكميات بتاعتها
مش معقولة انى هشتغل على 40 كيلو ويخلصوا فارجع أدور على كمية تانية وشغلى يقف
فلازم حضرتك تظبط مصادرك الأول علشان تشتغل كويس بأذن الله تعالى
سواء فى المستشفيات او معامل الاشعة .........
.............................................................................................................
نقطة هامة جدااااااااااااااااااااااا فى الموضوع وهى ببساطة شديدة جدااااا
اولا كلنا عارفين شكل افلام الأشعة بيكون لونها أسود وفيها جزء فاتح وهوالجزء اللى بيظهر فيه القدم او الذراع 
أوالصدر او غيره.........
فالجزء الأسود دة بيكون فيه ذرات الفضة متناثرة فيه و عندما تسقط عليه الأشعة فيحدث له تأين........
فيقوم فنى المعمل بأخذ هذة الأشعة وتكون سوداء كما هى بعد التصوير ويضعها فى محلولين
المحلول الأول وهو المظهر فيظهر الجزء الفاتح اللى أحنا بنشوفه فى الأشعة والجزء الأسود بيسقط فى 
محلول المظهر بذرات الفضة ثم يأخذ الأشعة ويضعها فى المحلول الثانى وهو المثبت
وبالتالى فان محلول المظهر دة هو اللى مهم لأنه يحتوى على كمية الفضة اللى بتسقط من كل أشعة
والمحلول دة يا أخى بيتغير كل فترة لأنه بعد فترة كفاءته بتقل وبيصبح عديم الفائدة فى أظهار الأشعة لأن المحلول
اتشبع بالفضة
فيقوم فنى المعمل بتغير محلول المظهر بكمية أخر 
المهم انك بتشترى برده محاليل المظهر من المعامل وتخلى بالك يا أخى انها ممكن تكون متزودة مياة للغش
فلازم يكون معاك ورقة أختبار للفضة فى المحاليل "​​​​silver test" وهى ورقة زى ورقة الph بتاعت الصابون
بتعرفك تركيز الفضة فى المحلول المظهر قبل ما تشتري
.................................................................................................................
نقطة هامة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بردة تستنتج من الكلام السابق
وهى أفلام الأشعة فكلما كانت افلام الأشعة سوداء والأجزاء الفاتحة او المتصورة فيها قليلة تكون نسبة الفضة فيها كتيرة......
والعكس صحيح............
لتوضيح أكتر أخى الفاضل.........
مثلا اشعة الصدر بيكون الجزء المصور فيها هو القفص الصدرى مثلا وهو بياخد معظم الأشعة
وبالتالى بيكون الجزء الفاتح كبير يعنى بيمثل مثلا
80% من الأشعة وبالتالى فأن افلام الأشعة الخاصة بالصدر هيكون نسبة الفضة فيها قليلة بالمقارنة
مع أشعة الذراع او الساق فأن الجزء المتصور هيكون مساحته بسيطة وبالتالى فأن الأشعة هتكون سوداء الى حدا ما
وفى أشعة خاصة بشركات البترول ودية بتتميز بأنها بتحتوى على نسبة عالية جدا من الفضة
والأجزاء المتصورة فيها او بمعنى أخر الأجزاء الفاتحة بتكون قليلة جداااااااااااااا
..............................................................................................................................
كيفية أستخلاص الفضة من الأشعة ومحاليل الأشعة.............
أولا من افلام الأشعة..........اولا يا أخى الفاضل...........
الطبقة السوداء هى اللى بتحتوى على الفضة زى ما شرحت سابقا
والطبقة دية بندوبها بواسطة الصودا الكاوية "هيدروكسيد الصوديوم" أو بواسطة "هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم"
وهى سهلة جدااااااا فى خروجها 
وانصح حضرتك بأنك تستخدم الصودا الكاوية لأنها رخيصة فى سعرها عن هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم
حضرتك بجيب برميل بلاستيك وتضع فيه حوالى 60 كيلو مياة مع 2 كيلو صودا كاوية قشور
ويتم وضع أفلام الأشعة فى البرميل لمدة ساعة ثم يتم أخراجها ودعكها بواسطةفرشاة فتلاحظ خروج الطبقة السوداء الملتصقة 
بسهولة تامة ويتم وتجميع هذا المادة السوداء فى أناء بلاستيك وغسلها بالماء وتترك حتى تجف أو يتم وضعها فى فرن البوتجاز
بعد تسخينه حتى تجف تمام ثم يتم وضع كربونات صوديوم على هذة العجينة ويتم صهرها فى الصاغة أذا كنت لم تمتلك فرن صهر
فتحصل بمشيئة الله على فضة نقية جداااااااااااا
أما البلاستيك المتبقى فيمكنك بيعه بالطن أن شاء الله تعالى 
ولازم يا أخى تعمل شيشن او أختبار على افلام الأشعة اللى انت هتشتريها يعنى علشان تشوف 
الكيلو اشعة بيعطى كام جرام فضة وهل مجازى معاك ولا لأة
.................................................................................................................... 
ثانيا محاليل الأشعة .............
وزى ما شرحت سابقا ان حضرتك هتشترى المحلول المظهر فقط لأنه هو اللى بيحتوى على الفضة
ويكون معاك أهم حاجة شريط أختبار الفضة علشان تتأكد من تركيز الفضة فى المحلول ويكون غير مغشوش​
موضوع استخلاص الفضة من المحاليل انا هحاول أبسطه لحضرتك جداااااااا 
اولا المحلول المظهر دة بيحتوى على ذرات الفضة اللى وقعت من الأشعة 
فأنا اول حاجة بضيف حامض نيتريك "​​​​nitric acid" علشان يدوب الفضة
اللى موجودة فى المحلول ويحولها الى نترات الفضة ودية بتكون ذائبة فى المحلول
عندى فبضيف حامض الهيدروكلوريك "hydrochloric acid" او المعروف بأسم hcl​
علشان يرسب الفضة فى صورة كلوريد الفضة ودة بيكون راسب لونه أبيض زى اللبن المتجبن
والراسب دة عندما يعرض الى الضوء فيتحول اللى اللون البنفسجى والرمادى
فيتم تصفية هذا الراسب وغسله بالمياة عدة مرات للتخلص من أثار الحمض ويوضع فى ماء نظيف
ويتم وضع برادة حديد فى الماء مع كمية بسيطة من حامض الكبريتيك لتسريع التفاعل
وهنا سوف يتم تحويل كلوريد الفضة الى الفضة الخام وهى بتكون فى صورة ترابة لونها رمادية اللون
تصفى وتجفف جيدا ثم يتم صهرها فتتحول الى فضة​​​​pure عيار 999
................................................................................................
ملخص الموضوع انك لازم تدوب الفضة أولا ثم يتم ترسيبها فى شكل راسب علشان أقدر اتعامل معاه
وهو كلوريد الفضة ونظرا لان الحديد بيسبق الفضة فى السلسلة الكهروكيميائية فأنه بيحل محلها فى املاحها
يعنى هيتكون كلوريد الحديد والفضة هتترسب فى شكل راسب رمادى اللون وعندما تسبك سوف يتم تحويلها
الى معدن الفضة النقى..................
.......................................................................................
أسأل الله العلى العظيم ان يوفقك ويوفق الجميع لكل خير فى الدنيا والأخرة ,,,, آمييييييين
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...........
"زكاة العلم أخراجه"​
​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 يوليو 2010)

عاشت الأيادي أخي الفاضل على هذا الشرح الوافي ....


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (30 يوليو 2010)

أستاذنا الكبير الفاضل أعجز عن الكلام فمهما تكلمت وأثنيت عليك فلن أوفيك حقك ولكن علمنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن من صنع لكم معروفا فكافؤه وهكذا عودتنا على صنع المعروف وأقل ما أستطيع فعله هو أن أدعوا الله عز وجل أن يؤتيك كل خير وان يجنبك كل شر وأن يرزقك السعادة فى الدنيا والدار الاخرة وأن يظلك الله فى ظله يوم لا ظل الا ظله وأن يحشرك مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقا اللهم امين أحب أن أعرفك أخى الكريم أننى من مصر وأن مصادر شراء الاشعات ومحلول المظهر متاحة وكثيرة بالنسبة لى وبالاطنان ولكن سأثقل عليك ببعض الاستفسارات أولا من اين أستطيع الحصول على ورق الاختبار وكيف يتم الاختبار بالنسبة لمحلول المظهر ثانيا كم نسبة كربونات الصوديوم التى ستوضع على العجينة ثالثا كم نسبة خامض النيتريك وايضا الhcl رابعاوأخيرا كم نسبة برادة الحديد وحامض الكبريتيك بالضبط وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك أخى الكريم أعتقد أن جميع الاخوة وبلا استثناء على هذا المنتدى وفى هذا القسم خاصة يشعرون بارتياح شديد جدا عندما تتواجد هنا فأرجوا ألا تغيب علينا فترة كبيرة نحن نعلم جميعا أنك مشغول وأعانك الله على عملك ولكن نطمع فى أن يكون لنا نصيبا من وقتك ودزاك الله خيرا كثيرا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد 122 (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على الشرح الوافي 
ولكن عندي سؤال عن ما هي الحالة التي يوجد عليها الفضة في المحلول المظهر هل هو ايون ام ذرات
وجزاكم الله خيرا والسلام عليكم


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ الكريم الفاضل ما زلت بانتظار الرد


----------



## chemist_hossam (10 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووور


----------



## chemist_hossam (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير حقيقي انا عايز اتعرف عليك بجد يا ريت ترسل لي رقم تليفونك او ايميلك الشخصي انا اسمي حسام عزت من مصر:12:


----------



## elkemia (14 سبتمبر 2010)

to up


----------



## elkemia (16 أكتوبر 2010)

gazak alla kol khir


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (21 أكتوبر 2010)

thanksssss so much


----------



## اسلام البدوي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووور مشكوووور مشكوووور اخى على المعلومة


----------



## ج.ناردين (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً على الإفادة
دمت بخير


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## jassim78 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## بيسبس (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور انا عندي جهاز اشعة شكرا لك


----------



## adel111 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنت بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,


----------



## امواج الخليج (7 ديسمبر 2010)

_اخي الفاضل _
_تقبل مروري ولك شكري وتقديري _
_علي هذه المعلومات القييمه _
_ولك فائق الاحترام _
_امواج الخليج _


----------



## محمودالسويسى (3 مارس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مازن81 (6 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## الباحث22 (24 أبريل 2012)

الله يحفظك اخي الكريم ومشكور على هذا الشرح الوافي وأول مرة أشوف شرح عن إستخراج الفضة من الاشعة بهذا التفصيل وياليت تقدر تشرح لنا بنفس التفصيل عن إستخراج الذهب من الكمبيوتر أو من التراب ولك الشكر


----------



## osama bin belal (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا معلومات قيمة نفع الله بك


----------



## deler22 (8 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الف شكر لك اخى على الموضوع القيم و جزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## Lithium ion (13 مايو 2012)

الف شكر استاذنا الكريم


----------



## بسارية (21 أغسطس 2012)

تسلم وتعيش ذخرا لنا وللاعضاء في هذا المنتدي


----------



## the new eng (1 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووور :84:
ناسف على الشكر المتاخر لكن ممكن تفيدنا بكيفية اعادة تدوير البلاستك اللي استخرجنا منه الفضة بس بالمختبرات الجامعية او العادية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## marwan mohamed mud (24 أكتوبر 2012)

bgad alf shokr ya bro 3ala el info el gamela de


----------



## احمد ترك (15 نوفمبر 2012)

ماهى كمية  كربونات صوديوم التى توضع على هذة العجينة وجزاك الله خيرا ارجو التواصل​


----------



## احمد ترك (15 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجو من حضرتك التوضيح اكثر بعد وضع الاشعة فى الصودا الكاوية


----------



## احمد ترك (16 نوفمبر 2012)

ماهى كمية كربونات صوديوم التى توضع على هذة العجينة الناتجة من 5 اشعة مثلا



​


----------



## احمد ترك (17 نوفمبر 2012)

ماهى كمية كربونات الصوديوم التى توضع على العجينة الناتجة من الاشعة ارجو العلم لانى قمت باستخراج الطبقى السوداء من على الاشعة ولا اعرف كيف احصل على الفضة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سفيان عبد الحميد (6 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

بارك الله لك فى علمك وصحتك واولادك ونفعنا الله بك


----------



## elkemia (18 مارس 2015)

دية صفحة المهندس المهدىبكر على الفيس بوك

https://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%A...1797970?ref=hl


----------



## wael_QWE (25 مايو 2016)

أسأل الله العلى العظيم ان يوفقك ويوفق الجميع لكل خير فى الدنيا والأخرة ,,,, آمييييييين


----------

